# [progetto] perchè non utilizzare la Gpu al posto della cpu?!

## kattivo

In questi giorni, ho pensato...ma xche non utlizzare la gpu di una scheda grafica al posto della cpu..

ho pensato ai vantaggi che si possono avere...beh come vuoi sapete la gpu di una geoforce 7800gtx è 10 volte piu veloce di un normale amd64 4000+...

Ho letto che questo utilizzo è possibile con le schede video SLI, quindi tipo una 6800ultra o una 7800gtx.. :Smile: 

l'unico problema è che non ho trovato nessuna guida, how to, ecc che spieghino meglio questa cosa...

Io possiedo una 7800gtx..pero' da solo di sicuro nn riuscirei a utilizzarla come voglio...

se c'e qualcuno che ha veramente voglia di smanettare per poter utilizzare queste gpu...si faccia avanti...

immaginate solo come compilerebbe la vostra gentoo...  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

Beh se c'e qlk ....Prego:)

----------

## xchris

non vorrei dire una cappellata perche' non mi intendo di GPU e cose varie...

ma a occhio sono processori che volano per compiti specifici e non sono adatti per tutti i task.

Altrimenti perche' non utilizzarle direttamente come cpu???

Tante caxxate ho detto?  :Laughing: 

----------

## kattivo

Da quello che so io...Siamo solo noi...che utiliziamo cpu...Credo di aver ormai intuito anche il motivo...

A noi utenti normali...viene nascosto il vero hardware...Ho sentito che sono riusciti a creare un processore paragonabile al nostro cerverllo (1/900).

Il problema sarebbe che avendo dei processori veloci..tipo gpu ci sarebbe qlk hacker che le userebbe per altro...

tipo...John....insomma, non c'e la vogliono lasciare xche in mani sbaglaite puo' essere pericolo...

km TEORICAMENTE è possibile utilizzare la gpu di una scheda grafica

PRATICAMENTE nn so semplicemente come fare...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

xchris ha ragione gpu significa Graphics Processing Unit e sono dei chip specializzati per certe operazioni grafiche. Quindi quello che vorresti fare e' impossibile anche se mi pare strano che sia piu veloce di una cpu. Qua trovi una breve spiegazione ma che rende bene il concetto http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPU

----------

## emix

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Da quello che so io...

 

La domanda è: com'è che lo sai? Francamente mi sembra uno scenario un po' troppo Hollywoodiano  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ho sentito che sono riusciti a creare un processore paragonabile al nostro cerverllo (1/900).

 

Questo mi sembra strano, l'unica cosa che ho sentito e' che al politecnico di zurigo stanno creando una macchina per simulare il funzionamento del cervello ma ci vorrano 10 anni (dicono loro) per far si che sia tutto pronto, insomma vorrei sapere da dove si prendono le informazione e vedere se sono attendibili

----------

## kattivo

Le informazioni che ho ricevuto io, vengono da un programmatore hardware di schede video. Lui mi ha confermato che è possibile...Miraccomando SOLO con schede video con tecnologia SLI lui mi ha dato per certo per la 6800ultra e la 7800gtx...

e francamente alla fine sono delle gpu, lo scopo viene dato dal software..

e li che bisogna smanettarci..  :Cool: 

Non ho detto che fosse semplice..  :Exclamation: 

----------

## silian87

scusa kattivo, puoi per favore cambiare nel titolo da:

 *Quote:*   

> Xche

 

A :

 *Quote:*   

> Perche'

 

Scusa se ti sembro pignolo, pero' non amo questi abbreviamenti da sms... preferisco lo slang, se serve.

Grazie (seguiro' il progetto che mi interessa   :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me la cosa mi sembra inverosimile visto che (e qui faccio solo supposizioni visto che anche io come xchris non ne so molto) la gpu non comunica con le periferiche come fare questo? Eiste un linguaggio macchina per le gpu? Se si che permetyte di fare? La cosa mi lascia perplesso anche se non dico che sia impossibile al 100% visto che conosco poco queste cose

----------

## kattivo

APRO UNA PARENTESI!

Io ho sentito di peggio...del tipo :

stanno progettando come utilizzare il cervello...come processore...! (nn prendete paura, siamo ancora molto lontani)

in poche parole, immaginate di essere un computer...

immaginate agl'input che avete....audio, video, sensazioni, e ki piu ne ha piu ne metta...

lo scopo sarebbe di eliminare tutti i sensi...che occupano risorse...e far fare al cercello solo quello che si vuole...

alla fine il nostro stato di memerio è come un jpeg...non è ben definito....leggero..x questo nn abbiamo tanta memeria..è xche facciamo troppe robe assieme..è un po complicato da spiegare..  :Confused: 

alla fine dal mio punto di vista siamo come dei pc, molto incasinati!

----------

## xchris

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alla fine dal mio punto di vista siamo come dei pc, molto incasinati!

 

parla per te  :Laughing: 

io non ci tengo proprio  :Very Happy: 

e quando fai sesso che e'? cpu che va al 99%?  :Laughing: 

Mi piacciono i PICCI' ma che restino li dove sono  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> stanno progettando come utilizzare il cervello...come processore...! 

 

Anche questa a me pare una bufala visto che il cervello umano e' ancora una di quelle parti del nostro corpo che resta in gran parte una cosa ancora tutta da scoprire. Come si puo utilizzarlo per tale scopo se neancghe sappiamo come funziona esattamente??

----------

## kattivo

Gia...la cosa è molto complicata...x questo mi serve aiuto..

alla fine anche alla gpu arrivano degl'input..basterebbe solo da mettere la gpu al posto della cpu..tipo cambiare i percorsi..

alal fine una volta che arrivano gl'input, la gpu lavora via hardware. secondo me bisognerebbe mandare tutto come informazione video..o qlk del genere..!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> alla fine anche alla gpu arrivano degl'input..basterebbe solo da mettere la gpu al posto della cpu..tipo cambiare i percorsi..

 

Credo che il discorso sia molto ma molto piu complicato visto che le gpu sono fatte solo per certe operazioni e sicuramente non sono studiate per gestire dell'hardware, almeno credo

----------

## neon

http://www.gpgpu.org/

ma siamo OT

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon wrote:*   

> ma siamo OT

 

Direi anche molto apsettiamo un buon mod che soposti il thread  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kattivo

Il punto è...IO so che gia li usano! alla nasa credete che hanno ancora la cpu? o la gpu? (per esempio..)

sono andato a fare una visita all'esercito italiano...e mi hanno mostrato un ibm che occupava una stanza ...e mi han detto che lo utilizzavano 30 anni fa..quando noi avevamo i 386 avevano gia i server con 25 processori da 5000 mhz...

cioè io dubito che loro nn abbiano gia usato la gpu come processore..

se loro devono cecriptare una password..credo ci stiano pochi istanti...

insomma

mi sembra ingiusto che loro possono e noi no! 

ora che ho questa informazione delle 7800gtx sli

mi piacerebbe metterla in culo..

e poterla utilizzare...

come loro gia hanno fatto!

se qlk è al contrario...lo dica..

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Eiste un linguaggio macchina per le gpu? Se si che permetyte di fare? 

 

Si, credo che qualcosa del genere esiste. Già per il fatto che c'è un processore, credo che sia abbastanza automantico pensare all'esistenza di linguaggi macchina per GPU. Comunque so che ci sono dei linguaggi apposta per programmare schede grafiche.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  ...e mi han detto che lo utilizzavano 30 anni fa..quando noi avevamo i 386 avevano gia i server con 25 processori da 5000 mhz... 

 

mmmm era un esempio oppure le esatte parole... perche' in quel caso mi sa che ti hanno detto di quelle palle  :Very Happy: .

Magari usavano 5000000 cpu da 100mhz (o meno).... gia' piu' credibile. Ma 5000mhz... la vedo dura.  :Shocked: 

----------

## neon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *neon wrote:*   ma siamo OT 
> 
> Direi anche molto apsettiamo un buon mod che soposti il thread 

 

Dura la vita da Bodhisattva eh  :Wink: 

(abituato a vederti come mod pensavo fosse strano non lo avessi ancora fatto tu  :Laughing: )

----------

## neryo

non credo che si possa fare... una gpu viene progettata per gestire dei pixel quindi ha la possibilità di poter lavorare con istruzioni in contemporanea senza avere dipendenze... e quindi senza dover riordinare le istruzioni o perdere cicli..  

Una CPU invece di dipendenze ne ha eccome.. 

```

A = B+C

D = F-A

ecc...

```

ecco perchè riesce a gestire meno istruzioni in contemporanea.. e ecco perchè nei processori intel metà dei Watt della CPU vengono spesi per ordinare in maniera adeguata le istruzioni che gli vengono impartite praticamente in real time.

Chiaramente supponendo che si possa fare, bisognerebbe riuscire a sfruttare il grado di parallelismo, che diventerebbe insostenibile a tal punto che sarebbe piu oneroso ordinare che eseguire.. infatti le CPU hanno dei limiti molto più ridotti sulle istruzioni in contemporanea.. 

Oppure.. non sfrutti le GPU e quindi non vale pane usarle.

----------

## kattivo

Non credo sia da chiudere questo post...finche non viene date una risposta...

per certo è possibile fare cio...

il nostro problema è :

COME SI FA? il linguaggio c'e...altrimenti non riuscirebbero neanche a fare video..

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## emix

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> quando noi avevamo i 386 avevano gia i server con 25 processori da 5000 mhz...

 

Credo che troppa televisione faccia male al giorno d'oggi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

Io avevo sentito che si poteva utilizzare la memoria video come espansione ram. Non ricordo dove, ma ne sono quasi certo

(Certo che questo post sta andando avanti ad un ritmo mostruoso   :Shocked:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Si, credo che qualcosa del genere esiste.

 

Beh potrebe anche solo essere una cosa hardware dedicata visto che se hai cose hardware sei piu veloce che con un software che lo gestisce.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Il punto è...IO so che gia li usano! alla nasa credete che hanno ancora la cpu? o la gpu? (per esempio..)
> 
> sono andato a fare una visita all'esercito italiano...e mi hanno mostrato un ibm che occupava una stanza ...e mi han detto che lo utilizzavano 30 anni fa..quando noi avevamo i 386 avevano gia i server con 25 processori da 5000 mhz...
> 
> cioè io dubito che loro nn abbiano gia usato la gpu come processore..
> ...

 

sono solo pippe mentali. Parlare di CPU o di GPU non fa differenza. Una GPU non è uno scatolotto magico arrivato da chissadove. Magari è arrivato dal futuro, magari è simile a quello che ha terminator nel cervello... Dai, siamo seri! Una GPU non è nulla di fantascientifico; era fantascentifico, forse 10 anni fa, pensare che fosse usato un processore apposta per la grafica. Tutto qui.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon wrote:*   

> Dura la vita da Bodhisattva eh 

 

No no ti assicuro che e' una pacchia... la vita del mod e' dura  :Razz: 

----------

## neon

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> [...] mi sembra ingiusto che loro possono e noi no!

 

Se avessi i soldi potresti anche tu... e comunque non credere che usiamo CPU nei nostri PC perchè esiste una cospirazione internazionale che ci costringe ad utilizzare le GPU solo per la grafica. Semplicemente costano meno e sono più adatte all'utilizzo di tutti i giorni, le GPU sono ottimizzate per calcoli in parallelo e guarda caso questi nei computer di casa vengono effettuati solitamente quando si gioca ecco spiegato l'arcano...

----------

## kattivo

Aggiriamo il problema

sulle 6800 7800 hanno integrato in hardware l'eccoding video su gpu..

se la gpu è specializzata per immagini...

se facciamo un software che genera in senso loggico delle serie di colori attraverso gpu

e utilizziamo la cpu per la trasformazione delle immagini in un senso logico

esempio:

attribuiamo un colore a una variabile...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   Si, credo che qualcosa del genere esiste. 
> 
> Beh potrebe anche solo essere una cosa hardware dedicata visto che se hai cose hardware sei piu veloce che con un software che lo gestisce.

 

comunque credo che sia un discorso che interessi principalmente i programmatori di giochi, che sfruttare le caratteristiche sempre più mirabolanti delle schede grafiche.

[OT]

mi ricordo quando uscirono i primi processori e i primi giochi che sfruttavano l'MMX e l'accelerazione delle 3DFX. Mi ricordo che se non li avevi nel pc eri finito. Mi ricordo, all'epoca ( compravo regolarmente TGM ), che uscì uno sparatutto con visuale isometrica ( tipo i primi FIFA ), che non sfruttava nulla di tutto ciò, ma si preoccupava di spremere i computer "lisci". E i programmatori mi ricordo inventarono una specie di sistema per sfruttare efficacemente la memoria cache (...o qualcosa del genere; non vorrei dire cazzate ). Risultato? Il gioco in questione era fluidissimo anche sul mio vetusto Pentium 90 ( in un periodo di Pentium 233 MMX!!! ). Se sfruttassero in modo simile la potenza delle GPU, beh ne vedremo delle belle, ma dubito ci siano persone in grado di farlo ( troppo spreco di tempo).

Ah dimenticavo; il gioco in questione si chiamava "The Reap", ed è questo http://www.housemarque.com/thereap.htm

[/OT]

----------

## mrfree

Dato uno sguardo su http://www.gpgpu.org ?

(General-Purpose Computation Using Graphics Hardware)

Nella sezione "History" del sito  sono linkate anche alcuni pubblicazioni che potrebbero essere interessanti

----------

## neon

ma qualcuno ha visto il link che ho inviato?!?

Ci sono pure i forum di gente che programma co'sto coso...

http://graphics.stanford.edu/projects/brookgpu/

x fedeli: sisi lo so comunque rimarrai sempre il mio mod preferito insieme a bsolar  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> se facciamo un software che genera in senso loggico delle serie di colori attraverso gpu
> 
> e utilizziamo la cpu per la trasformazione delle immagini in un senso logico
> 
> esempio:
> ...

 

Beh si... in fin dei conti per usare un qualcosa come potenza di calcolo devi fargli eseguire i binari per x86 (se lo usi su x86), o almeno e' il metodo piu' "semplice" che mi viene in mente.

Ci vorrebbe un wrapper che converte codice binario x86 nel binario che usa la gpu cercando di ottimizzarlo. Ovviamente una gpu a 500mhz non lavorera' come una cpu a 500mhz... ma piu' lenta (per quanto riguarda cose non grafiche). Pero' e' fattibile. Secondo me e' comunque piu' importante e fattibile usare la ram delle schede video come condivisa (almeno in parte).

----------

## kattivo

Semplifichiamo le cose...

facciamo finta che volessimo utilizzare la gpu per il john...per decriptare password..

il processo nn puo girare solo sulla gpu....per via delle limitazione che abbiamo parlato prima

forse la soluzione è far utilizzare la cpu al software e scaricare parte della generazione

delle password in modo grafico alla gpu

```

BIANCO = 1

ARANCIONE = 2

ecc

```

bisognerebbe riuscire a quantificare il vantaggio di non avere la generzione di pass sulla cpu

e lo svantaggio di avere la conversione delle immagini generate dalla gpu sulla cpu ...per darli un senso loggico...

----------

## silian87

Ehmmm la cosa e' molto piu' complessa... non si parla di variabili, ma di binari diversi... oppure di moduli del kernel che facciano questo lavoro di wrapping.

In ogni caso i link che sono stati postati penso possano essere interessanti  :Smile: .

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Direi anche molto apsettiamo un buon mod che soposti il thread 

 

Chiamato?

 :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Chiamato?
> 
> 

 

No io ho detto un BUON mod  :Razz:   :Laughing:  . Chiaramente sto scherzando

----------

## kattivo

http://puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/brook/brookgpu-0.4.tar.gz

Avete provato a vedere questo kit ? per la Gpu

----------

## kattivo

Ho aperto questo post per chi fosse interessato a questo progetto.

Spostandoci sul forum del progetto che gia stanno facendo le librerie di importazione..

[url] http://www.gpgpu.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1749

----------

## randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> x fedeli: sisi lo so comunque rimarrai sempre il mio mod preferito insieme a bsolar 

 

....gutter? Abbiamo un problema con un utente. Eliminiamo il problema o l'utente?

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> No io ho detto un BUON mod   . Chiaramente sto scherzando

 

...gutter? Gli utenti da spegnere sono diventati due.

In quanto al discorso del thread: programmare la GPU e demandargli qualche calcolo diverso da quello che dovrebbe fare mi sembra un hack interessante, sicuramente nell'uso quotidiano le GPU sono usate pochissimo per quello che possono fare.

Tuttavia la GPU calcola (e muove) poligoni , qualsiasi altra cosa é una forzatura che sicuramente si può fare ma IMHO non vale lo sforzo. 

In quando ai processori da miliardi di gigaherz in dotazione all'esercito italiano di trent'anni fa non posso che farmi una risata. Quindici anni fa c'erano 5 PC e tre CBM64 in tutto il mio battaglione, un centralino con processore m68k che nessuno sapeva usare e poco altro. Forse (anzi, spero) quelli dell'ECM erano più avanzati di noi ma dubito fortemente che avessero apparecchiature di provenienza Area51

----------

## randomaze

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ho aperto questo post per chi fosse interessato a questo progetto.

 

Direi che un topic basta e avanza. Faccio il merge.

----------

## SilverXXX

 :Laughing:  ah, era da un pò che non mi facevo due risate  :Laughing: 

Dunque, tornando seri, il problema di usare le gpu come delle cpu general purpose è uno solo: NON sono cpu general purpose.

Chi segue un attimo il modno dei vg a livello anche di programmazione, saprà che è uscito un casino tra x360 e ps3 perchè vanno bene con codice ultraottimizzato solo per quelle architetture (per una lòunga serie di motivi troppo lunghi da spegare) Lo stesso accadrebbe tra le gpu, quindi quello che dici non è solo impensabile, è stupido. Una grossa fetta dei transistor delle cpu attuali serve a far andar bene anche del codice schifoso. Che ovviamente nelle gpu è largamente mancante, motivo per cui i programmatori di vg si devono fare il mazzo anche solo per ottenere lo stesso output grafico su schede diverse.

Se vuoi fare una buona azione, convinci linus è il progetto X.org a fare cose degne, non queste cose qui.

----------

## Kernel78

Mio cuggino dopo essere resuscitato mi ha detto che Elvis, dopo essere tornato sul suo pianeta natale ha stretto una collaborazione segreta con una cospirazione governativa mondiale per far si che le risorse del forum gentoo si esauriscano seguendo post fantascientifici, molto fanta e poco scientifici  :Laughing: 

Cavolate a parte non pretendo di sapere tutto e ogni giorno sento cose che mi stupiscono (l'altro giorno ho letto di batteri intestinali geneticamente modificate per produrre fotografie con risoluzioni da 100 megapixel per pollice quadrato   :Shocked:  ) ma questa possibilità mi sembra ancor più remota  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

non esageriamo suvvia...

il tema iniziale ha cmq delle basi di verità..

ciao

----------

## SilverXXX

Certo, infatti come dsp vanno a scheggia le gpu (su hwupgrade c'è una notizia in proposito fresca fresca)

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   x fedeli: sisi lo so comunque rimarrai sempre il mio mod preferito insieme a bsolar  
> 
> ....gutter? Abbiamo un problema con un utente. Eliminiamo il problema o l'utente?
> 
>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   No io ho detto un BUON mod   . Chiaramente sto scherzando 
> ...

 

Direi di riabilitare le punizioni corporali, visto che questi utenti stanno perdendo di vista l'importanza di noi mod   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

/me che potrebbe chiudere un occhio su questo sgarro nel caso di un copsicuo versamento sul mio conto corrente   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

uhm questi mod vanno bastonati un pochino  :Laughing: 

(ecco sono il 3° candidato ora  :Very Happy:  )

ciauuuuu  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (ecco sono il 3° candidato ora  )
> 
> ciauuuuu 

 

Tu hai già pagato, anzi sono io che dovrei ringraziarti  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

 :Shocked: 

dunque facciamo così, cospirazioni varie da film sinceramente mi sembrano fuori luogo...

in ogni caso, la cosa potrebbe essere interessante dal punto di vista tecnico e ingegneristico.

Una cosa su cui stavo riflettendo sono le operazioni interne ai registri della cpu e la memoria cache della quale un processore è dotato, è lì che superato il "collo di bottiglia" dato dal disco fisso e la ram che le operazioni vengono elaborate "velocemente", per cui tenendo conto che nelle gpu sicuramente ci saranno istruzioni differenti, si potrebbe provare ( al limite ) a studiare un modo per far eseguire le operazioni di una normale cpu su una gpu, e adesso non vorrei dire una castroneria, sulla falsariga di come gli emulatori gestiscono istruzioni per processori motorola su x86. 

Ora non insultatemi, mi è venuta così come idea   :Confused:  non ne sono sicuro ...

----------

## sorchino

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Secondo me e' comunque piu' importante e fattibile usare la ram delle schede video come condivisa (almeno in parte).

 

Scusa eh, ma a che pro?

Le schede video di fascia più alta ora come ora hanno 256mb di ram, che come quantitativo fa ridere dato il costo della ram "normale" paaragonato a quello di una scheda video.

Se ti riferisci alla velocità sinceramente non saprei...

----------

## 0zz0

Allora:

Premesso che le GPU non sono assolutamente general purpose, e quindi non ci puoi far girare del codice

arbitrario:

1) La possibilità di programmare le gpu consiste _unicamente_ nel poter modificare la pipeline grafica di rendering

    cioè per esempio se vuoi usare un algoritmo diverso per fare lo z-buffer lo puoi fare.

2) Tutti progetti di gpgpu (General Purpose GPU) sono basati su degli "hacking" della pipeline grafica, facendo passare

    per esempio i dati da elaborare attraverso una texture, poi la GPU esegue la sua pipeline grafica e i dati sono "sputati" 

    fuori in qualche modo, per esempio sempre attraverso una texture.

3) Le prestazioni esorbitanti delle GPU (a volte sono più alte anche di 6 ordini di grandezza) sono limitate a operazioni

    tra matrici, cioè per esempio una GPU permette di fare moltiplicazioni tra matrici 10^4, 10^6 volte più velocemente

    di una CPU.

4) Per ora non si può allocare dinamicamente la memoria sulla scheda video (= non si possono fare malloc) e non ci sono i

    puntatori

5) La velocità del bus CPU<->RAM è inferiore a quella del bus AGP (e di tanto anche) e anche del PCI-EXPRESS

Quindi, in sostanza, il chip grafico si può usare per accelerare determinati calcoli, non per fare girare interi programmi, ed 

è particolarmente per elaborare grosse quantità di dati in una volta sola più che per fare tante piccole operazioni.

Per esempio un encoder MP3 può essere implementato molto facilmente.

Per quanto riguarda John, non escludo che non possa implementato, ma di sicuro dovrebbe essere ripensato profondamente.

Spero di aver chiarito i tuoi dubbi, se hai altre domande chiedi pure  :Wink: 

0zz0

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Scusa eh, ma a che pro?
> 
> Le schede video di fascia più alta ora come ora hanno 256mb di ram, che come quantitativo fa ridere dato il costo della ram "normale" paaragonato a quello di una scheda video.
> 
> Se ti riferisci alla velocità sinceramente non saprei...

 

Beh ma se metti che a me regalano una scheda video con 256mb di ram... e gioco al massimo a tuxracer... magari mi dispiace anche lasciare la 256mb di ram... metti anche che non voglio venderla perche' magari qualche volta gioco a quake4... potrebbe essere interessante usare la memoria video quando e' inutilizzata.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Scusa eh, ma a che pro?
> 
> Le schede video di fascia più alta ora come ora hanno 256mb di ram, che come quantitativo fa ridere dato il costo della ram "normale" paaragonato a quello di una scheda video.
> 
> Se ti riferisci alla velocità sinceramente non saprei... 
> ...

 

Come avere una ferrari nel traffico   :Laughing: 

Bhè almeno non consumi litri di benzina   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non vorrei dire una cappellata perche' non mi intendo di GPU e cose varie...
> 
> ma a occhio sono processori che volano per compiti specifici e non sono adatti per tutti i task.
> 
> Altrimenti perche' non utilizzarle direttamente come cpu???
> ...

 

hardware dedicato, ecco perche esistono cpu & gpu nello specifico...

la cosa non è fattibile o cmq non darebbe i risultati sperati

pensa al framebuffer..perche' non fornisce supporto 3d adeguato?

----------

## .:chrome:.

dico la mia... ci ho provato, ma non ce la faccio ad ignorare il thread

si è partiti da un'idea in linea di principio possibile (GPU al posto della CPU), ma espressa in un modo palesemente distorto dalla visione di chi non conosce la materia di cui sta parlando.

un'obiezione più che logica è stata fatta: le GPU sono studiate per avere una buona resa con determinati tipi di operazioni, in particolare quelle del campo della grafica. il resto non è detto che debba essere efficiente come su un processore general-purpose. una persona intelligente avrebbe chiuso qui il discorso.

è stata tirata in ballo la potenza. forse è vero che le GPU di oggi sono più potenti dei processori... ma più potenti in quali termini? MIPS? MFlops? Watt dissipati? rumore che fa la ventola del dissipatore?

facciamo pure le persone serie e misuriamo in MIPS e MFlops... ma allora ti chiedo su quali operazioni fare la misurazione...?

le GPU sono ottimizzate per il calcolo vettoriale e matriciale, usano pipelines superscalari con punti di ingresso/uscita multipli, e a volte ne hanno più di una. sono ottimizzati per queste cose, ma sono pessimi sull'aritmetica tradizionale.

è dimostrabile che tutte queste cose non portano nessun vantaggio ad operazioni come codifiche/decodifiche, trasformazioni tempo-frequenza, e funzioni di correlazione; tutti aggeggi che costituiscono la base per la codifica/decdifica MPEG, che ad oggi  è una delle cose più impegnative che fanno i nostri cari PC. il risultato di questo? un processore smodatamente potente che non può essere sfruttato se non per una frazione delle sue reali potenzialità.

vogliamo prendere un altro scenario? magari le applicazioni di office authomation? per quelle basta ancora il processore Pentium-II, per cui il discorso di prima viene portato all'estrema potenza.

però potresti sempre riscrivere OpenOffice non in C++, ma in fortran... o meglio ancora, in C e usando le librerie BLAS. sai che figata? i documenti che diventano delle matrici. fai la trasposta dell'aggiunta della complementare di jordan e ottieni il file in pdf

poi, per favore... non tiriamo in ballo le cospirazioni da film. X-Files era un bel telefilm, a me piaceva... ma ricordiamoci che era un telefilm. non è un mistero che gente come NSA abbia a disposizione dei supercalcolatori dalla potenza non concepibile dal normale essere umano, e proprio perché non è un mistero non mi pare il caso di mettere in piedi chissà quali castelli di carte.

in particolare, @kattivo:

aberrante il discorso "usiamo la GPU per scaricare parte del lavoro dalla CPU". come se per avere un calcolo distribuito fosse sufficiente collegare due computer con un cavo di rete... il ragionamento è lo stesso.

se fosse così semplice perché credi che non l'abbiano già fatto?

prima di continuare a scrivere in questo thread, e fornire altro materiale per barzellette, ti suggerisco di documentarti su:

- struttura dei processori

- traduzione delle istruzioni in linguaggio macchina

- elaborazione delle istruzioni

- struttura dei bus

- elaborazione distribuita UMA/NUMA e cluster

- problemi di sincronizzazione tra processori multipli

- reti di interconnessione tra nodi astratti di elaborazione

nonché tu suggerisco di guardare meno film, e/o di pensare di più alle donne e meno ai compute, visto che non ti viene bene

P.S.: ti ringrazio in anticipo. domani ci sarà mezza facoltà collassata dalle risate, quando leggeremo il thread. speriamo non ci scappi nessun mortoLast edited by .:chrome:. on Tue Dec 06, 2005 11:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silian87

Effettivamente la cosa ha preso un po' la piega fantascientifica...

Come mi suggeriscono e comprendo ora meglio, usare le ferrari come aratri per campi non e' il massimo, neanche se ci metti le ruote dell'hammer ed un bel gancio posteriore  :Very Happy:  (al limite puoi montarci delle lame e correre sui campi a 300km/h per falciare  :Very Happy: ).

Un buon punto di partenza potrebbe essere quello di comprendere al meglio il funzionamento di queste schede, fare un articolo a proposito, venderlo ad un giornale, e con i soldi prendersi un duron 2000 :DDDDDD

A parte gli scherzi penso che la fatica non valga neanche un po' del rendimento.   :Sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

l'unica congiura che c'è dietro alle schede video

è il mercato il quale introduce in maniera a dir poco

vomitevole modelli su modelli con finestre temporali

piu o meno ristrette, che hanno la solita finalità di

fregare soldi all'utente finale, il quale a fronte di una spesa

mooolto consistente si ritrova in poco tempo in possesso

di hardware reso quasi subito datato o poco performante

con i motori di giochi nuovi...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> utente finale, il quale a fronte di una spesa
> 
> mooolto consistente si ritrova in poco tempo in possesso
> 
> di hardware reso quasi subito datato o poco performante
> ...

 

Ed allo stesso tempo trovi l'impiegato che ha bisogno solo di lavorare con suite d'ufficio e navigare con un browser, costretto a prendersi una sched madre con video integrato nforce2 perche' non trova niente di piu' economico, sprecando l'hardware che ha :-p.

Tacci che vendono ancora le TNT2  :Very Happy:  (spero  :Surprised: )

----------

## Cazzantonio

vendono ancora le radeon 7500 che sono ottime schede...

----------

## X-Drum

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Tacci che vendono ancora le TNT2  (spero )

 

guarda se vuoi ti spedisco la mia vecchia intel740

----------

## federico

Il mercato delle schede grafiche sui pc e' tutto una truffa, puoi permetterti di stare al passo coi tempi solo se sei ricco...

Il che ha senso solo se uno e' un videogiocatore accanito, ma secondo me il pc come piattaforma di gioco ha costi esorbitanti che non giustificano il passatempo.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> l'unica congiura che c'è dietro alle schede video
> 
> è il mercato il quale introduce in maniera a dir poco
> 
> vomitevole modelli su modelli con finestre temporali
> ...

 

io non sarei così negativo, alla fine se c'è tutta questa corsa alla potenza, a me fa comodo comprare una scheda video tecnologicamente "vecchia" di un anno/due , a 40-50 euro, ma ugualmente enormemente più potente della precedente scheda che avevo. (a parità di budget)

Poi magari non mi serve, anzi, sicuramente non la sfrutto a fondo, ma nessuno mi ha costretto a comprarla.

(per essere ultra ot, ricordo l'efficienza delle automobili, per esempio la nuova punto che pesa quasi 1200kg per trasportare una due persone da 80kg... direi che il mercato automobilistico sta messo peggio del mondo pc)

---> poi una domandona, mi sembrava (ma non ne sono sicuro) di aver capito che la nuova xbox aveva tutta l'elaborazione dei dati su un unico processore, che quindi integrava sia le funzioni della scheda video sia quelle di un processore normale.... forse in quel caso è più facile sfruttare appieno la potenza di calcolo per avere, alla fine, un pc normale?

----------

## kattivo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il mercato delle schede grafiche sui pc e' tutto una truffa, puoi permetterti di stare al passo coi tempi solo se sei ricco...
> 
> Il che ha senso solo se uno e' un videogiocatore accanito, ma secondo me il pc come piattaforma di gioco ha costi esorbitanti che non giustificano il passatempo.

 

Fede hai ragione  :Smile: 

Pero' sai che io ho quella 7800gtx e non so cosa farmene...

avevo letto che si poteva usare la gpu...(beh avrai letto il post!)

insomma volevo sapere se era possibile integrare la gpu e un programma tipo, john..

se è vero che riesce a essere 6 volte piu veloce di una cpu normale facendo determinate operazioni...

immagina come andrebbe a decriptare password...

immagina metterlo al server nerone... :Razz: 

ma ormai lasciero' perdere..diventa troppo complicato..

grazie dell'aiuto....

direi che si puo' anche chiudere il post

----------

## gutter

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> direi che si puo' anche chiudere il post

 

E per quale ragione? Non è politica del forum chiudere un topic solo perchè la discussione si è esaurita.

----------

## kattivo

intendevo no perchè fosse finita...ma xche per me ora ci sono informazioni che bastano...

si potrebbe aprire un how to...su come fare...se c'e qlk che sa...si faccia avanti..!

----------

## sorchino

@kattivo: per quale motivo hai 2 (neanche una) 7800 gtx e non le sfrutti? Ci sarà un motivo se le hai.

Poi i processori si chiamano OpteroN, non Opterom come riporta la tua firma.

----------

## kattivo

Beh non le sfrutto ...xche non ho tempo..se vi interessa sono in vendita...

Per l'uso che faccio io quelle schede sono sprecate..ho provato a utilizzarle per farmi una gentoo tutta trasparente..

funziona da dio niente da dire..

pero' nn ne vale la pena  :Razz: 

se qlk ne vuole una per mandare avanti questo progetto,

sono disposto a darglierla..sempre che dopo ritorni  :Razz: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Io non vorrei dire ma...

... http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28internet%29

----------

## =DvD=

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Io non vorrei dire ma...
> 
> ... http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28internet%29

 

Straquoto.

(oppure la tv e i reality fanno davvero male: da me a ing a pisa c'è gente che "xchè" e "qlk" lo scrive SUGLI ESAMI!!)

----------

## randomaze

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Io non vorrei dire ma...
> 
> ... http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28internet%29

 

Siamo abbastanza OT rispetto al topic iniziale, comuqnue, della pagina che hai linkato direi che é il caso di evidenziare un passaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> La letteratura sulla risoluzione dei conflitti suggerisce che indicare una persona che discute su Internet come un troll non aiuta a far cessare comportamenti disdicevoli.

 

Allora vi suggerirei di evitare una vacua discussione del tipo "tu sei un troll" oppure "dalli al troll". Se ritenete di essere in presenza di un comportamento simile limitatevi ad ignorare il post (oppure a rispondere con qualcosa di concreto:  fatti, non insulti).

Se poi ai vostri fatti vengono contrapposte altre supposizioni e qualche incolpevole lettore ci casca... beh, in quel caso il lettore non é poi così incolpevole ma abbastanza boccalone  :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   La letteratura sulla risoluzione dei conflitti suggerisce che indicare una persona che discute su Internet come un troll non aiuta a far cessare comportamenti disdicevoli. 
> 
> Allora vi suggerirei di evitare una vacua discussione del tipo "tu sei un troll" oppure "dalli al troll". Se ritenete di essere in presenza di un comportamento simile limitatevi ad ignorare il post (oppure a rispondere con qualcosa di concreto:  fatti, non insulti).

 

Ma sono perfettamente d'accordo, ci mancherebbe!  :Wink:  Ma l'occasione era troppo ghiotta, un po' come quando puoi rispondere linkando immagini tipo http://www.admart.com.au/images/Products/Long%20Load%20Flags/Example%20Mr%20Hot%20Water%20large.jpg oppure http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immagine:Beer.jpg  :Smile:  Insomma, non puoi farne a meno anche se sai che è sbagliato =)

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Piuttosto, un'idea più seria e una questione che mi gira in testa letteralmente da anni, almeno da quando comprai il mio primo acceleratore 3D, è: perché non sfruttare tanto ben di Chip per far sì che gli shader fotorealistici spippolino un po' più velocemente o, quantomeno, allevino il carico del povero processore?

Dico, ai produttori di HW gli ci starebbe poco a scrivere un driver (anche closed) con una API standard e i programmatori di shader potrebbero usarla. Penso, per esempio, a yafray che mi sembra un ottimo shader... ma poi pure le soluzioni proprietarie tipo RenderMan e giocattolini simili. Molto tempo fa pareva che Matrox stesse producendo qualcosa per 3DStudio MAX ma poi hanno abbandonato il progetto... insomma, perché no?

----------

## kattivo

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Piuttosto, un'idea più seria e una questione che mi gira in testa letteralmente da anni, almeno da quando comprai il mio primo acceleratore 3D, è: perché non sfruttare tanto ben di Chip per far sì che gli shader fotorealistici spippolino un po' più velocemente o, quantomeno, allevino il carico del povero processore?

 

Vedo che non sono l'unico che vuole fruttare per qualcosa quella gpu...  :Cool: 

Ci vorrebbe solo qlk programmatore che abbia voglia e tempo di smanettare su cio'... :Razz: 

e magari dopo fare un bel How to.. :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Vedo che non sono l'unico che vuole fruttare per qualcosa quella gpu... 

 

si, ma state parlando di due cose diverse. quella che dici tu è una vaccata, e tiè già stato spiegato il perché

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ci vorrebbe solo qlk programmatore che abbia voglia e tempo di smanettare su cio'...
> 
> e magari dopo fare un bel How to..

 

Eh, no, temo non sia così semplice quello di cui parlavo io. Bisognerebbe creare un layer che uniformi tutte le GPU e poi prendere uno shader alla volta e fargli usare questo layer... gli shader open penso non avrebbero problemi, i closed probabilmente neanche, solo che li rivenderebbero come nuova release. Per quanto riguarda il layer, per le GPU di cui esistono le specifiche pubbliche si può anche fare, probabilmente, ma che sforzo! Per le GPU invece di cui esistono solo i driver closed, bisognerebbe aspettare che i Grandi si facessero il mazzo... visto come stanno portando avanti la campagna "un driver closed per tutti"... ma magari se gente tipo Autodesk, Pixar...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ci vorrebbe solo qlk programmatore che abbia voglia e tempo di smanettare su cio'... 
> 
> e magari dopo fare un bel How to..

 il problema è che c'è gente che parla senza sapere quello che dice. e oltre a dire vaccate pretende anche che vengano implementate da altri.

----------

## BikE

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *kattivo wrote:*   Ci vorrebbe solo qlk programmatore che abbia voglia e tempo di smanettare su cio'... 
> 
> e magari dopo fare un bel How to.. il problema è che c'è gente che parla senza sapere quello che dice. e oltre a dire vaccate pretende anche che vengano implementate da altri.

 

Si quoto in pieno..

----------

## mordredP

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io avevo sentito che si poteva utilizzare la memoria video come espansione ram. Non ricordo dove, ma ne sono quasi certo

 

Come block device: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-395234-highlight-video+ram.html

cmq leggendo 'sta discussione mi sono fatto due risate almeno.. Programmatore di schede hardware, visita all'"esercito italiano" (il signor EI) e cose di questo tipo mi fanno sempre divertire - tipo le cospirazioni segrete ecc.. (mi abbattono anche un po' pero').

----------

## federico

La questione si basa forse su una visione un po' scorretta dei processori dedicati. Il processore dedicato grafico e' cosi' veloce nella grafica perche' fa solo quello, un processore audio processa l'audio in tempo reale perche' fa solo quello e via dicendo. E' ovvio che la cpu di un computer e' tenuta a gestire tutte queste informazioni e non solo, e quindi non puo' avere lo stesso rapporto di prestazioni come se facesse solamente un unico compito.

Ciao, Federico

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Come block device: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-395234-highlight-video+ram.html 

 

Molto interessante... sembra gia' piu' abbordabile come questione rispetto al discorso della gpu   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *mordredP wrote:*   

> Come block device: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-395234-highlight-video+ram.html

 

WOW che carina sta cosa!

Corro subito a sfasciarm.. ehm.. a provare  :Razz: 

----------

## kattivo

Come volete, pero' stiamo andando OT...

dovreste aprire un'altro post..

Saluti, Andrea

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Come volete, pero' stiamo andando OT...
> 
> dovreste aprire un'altro post.. 

 

T__T <(OMG)

Ma siamo OT rispetto le cospirazioni?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ma siamo OT rispetto le cospirazioni? 

   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi piace perché ha aperto un thread, che poteva essere anche sensato... ci ha scritto ogni genere di vaccata, e adesso che è stato insultato da cani & porci dice che stiamo andando off-topic e lo vuole chiudere

----------

## Ic3M4n

guarda che non sono ne un cane   :Evil or Very Mad:  ne un porco   :Twisted Evil:  ... (beh... forse quello un po' si!   :Wink: )

----------

## BikE

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi piace perché ha aperto un thread, che poteva essere anche sensato... ci ha scritto ogni genere di vaccata, e adesso che è stato insultato da cani & porci dice che stiamo andando off-topic e lo vuole chiudere

 

Va bene gothmog pero' non esageriamo...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> guarda che non sono ne un cane   ne un porco   ... (beh... forse quello un po' si!  )

 

eheheh... ma guarda che mi ero auto chiamato in causa  :Wink: 

ci saremmo fatti una buona compagnia, credo  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi piace perché ha aperto un thread, che poteva essere anche sensato... ci ha scritto ogni genere di vaccata, e adesso che è stato insultato da cani & porci dice che stiamo andando off-topic e lo vuole chiudere

 

mooooooo fixme

riguardo il tip è allucinante!! asd

----------

## SilverXXX

k.gothmog è diretto come sempre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Tuttavia e' anche corretta come osservazione, non possiamo e' neanche giusto far finire ot i topic, e questo topic non e' diverso dagli altri sebbene sia un po' strambo.

Federico

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Tuttavia e' anche corretta come osservazione, non possiamo e' neanche giusto far finire ot i topic, e questo topic non e' diverso dagli altri sebbene sia un po' strambo.

 

Concordo.

Peraltro l'atteggiamento che state tenendo nei confronti di kattivo é sul limite delle linee guida (punto 10). Liberi di considerare le sue posizioni e idee veritiere o fantascientifiche, ma ci sono vari modi per esternare la cosa senza per questo scadere negli insulti, più o meno manifesti.

----------

## mambro

Oggi mi sono imbattuto in questo per caso e mi è venuto in mente questo topic

http://gpulab.sourceforge.net/

Non so se funziona, non l'ho provato.

----------

## mouser

Ho riletto il thread e, a parte le divagazioni del caso, sono dubbioso.

Quello che non mi e' chiaro e' lo scopo....

Mi sembra strano l'utilizzare una gpu per far generare password, quindi il fine dev'essere un'altro...... 

codificare mpeg??? credo ci siano cpu dedicate che lo fanno...

audio??? come sopra, almeno credo....

videogiochi??? mi sembra che non ci sia un grande vantaggio a fare hacking di una gpu per fargli fare la stessa cosa per la quale e' nata

office application??? come e' stato detto prima, un pentium2 con un pò di ram è più che sufficente.

Distribuzione di calcolo??? Mah, il buon ElDios ci ha mostrato che con poca spesa e' gia' possibile prendersi 3/4 mb che con openmosix e distcc clusterizzano che è un piacere.

Non mi viene proprio in mente

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fikiz

 *mouser wrote:*   

> codificare mpeg???

 

ma perche' no... se l'uso della GPU unitamente alla CPU ti permettesse di farlo in meno tempo, sarebbe una cosa carina.

Oppure nella applicazioni audio: nel tempo libero mi occupo di mixaggio, e ho bisogno di quanta piu' potenza di calcolo real-time possibile. Se impiegare anche la scheda grafica nell'elaborazione mi desse anche solo un 10% in piu' mi farebbe molto comodo.

----------

## mouser

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> Oppure nella applicazioni audio: nel tempo libero mi occupo di mixaggio, e ho bisogno di quanta piu' potenza di calcolo real-time possibile. Se impiegare anche la scheda grafica nell'elaborazione mi desse anche solo un 10% in piu' mi farebbe molto comodo.

 

Ma scusa, in questo caso invece di spendere una barcata per una scheda video "da paura" non ti conviene utilizzare quei dindi per l'acquisto di una scheda audio con i contro*biiiiip* per l'elaborazione real-time dell'audio?

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fikiz

Ma sai, era un esempio. una persona potrebbe avere una scheda video da ufo proprio perche' gioca, e magari quando non gioca gli farebbe comodo poterla sfruttare un po' anche per qualche altro compito. E' chiaro che non vado a comprare una scheda video per elaborare l'audio, ma se l'avessi... sarebbe carino sfruttarla.

Nel mio caso la scheda audio come si deve ce l'ho, ma le schede audio pensate per un uso (semi)professionistico non fanno assolumente nessuna elaborazione ma solamente conversione analogico/digitale e viceversa. e costano delle belle cifre perche' queste conversioni per essere fatte veramente bene richiedono componenti della madonna.

La questione, per me, e' tirare fuori il massimo da tutto l'hardware che hai, tra l'altro perfettamente in linea con la nostra distribuzione.   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> ma perche' no... se l'uso della GPU unitamente alla CPU ti permettesse di farlo in meno tempo, sarebbe una cosa carina.
> 
> Oppure nella applicazioni audio: nel tempo libero mi occupo di mixaggio, e ho bisogno di quanta piu' potenza di calcolo real-time possibile. Se impiegare anche la scheda grafica nell'elaborazione mi desse anche solo un 10% in piu' mi farebbe molto comodo.

 

l'idea potrebbe anche starci, ma in realtà le cose non funzionano così. è un approccio un po' troppo semplicistico

o si stabilisce che certe operazioni devono essere passate tutte in blocco ad un altro processore (e questo viene fatto da schede audio e video professionali) oppure niente. non è che il processore della scheda video può fare di tutto un po'

non è che puoi fare in modo che facciano "altro" nel "tempo libero". o fanno tutto loro o niente

banalmente: come gestiresti il traffico di dati, processi, prodotti di elaborazione tra un processore e l'altro? come faresti a farli lavorare insieme? con quale sincronizzazione? come farebbero a capirsi (ricordo che i processori delle schede non hanno niente a che vedere in quanto ad architettura e istruzioni, con le CPU)

----------

## fikiz

certo, d'accordo, non e' cosi' semplice come l'ho descritta io.

prendi ad esempio un plug-in VST (entro in ambito Windows, ma non fa differenza) che fa calcolare un riverbero audio ad un DSP presente su una scheda pci dedicata. un DSP e' un processore completamente diverso da una CPU classica cosi' come lo e' una GPU; non conosco i dettagli, ma chiaramente esistera' uno strato di software (che gira sulla CPU portando via risorse di calcolo trascurabili rispetto al beneficio portato dal DSP) che gestisce e adatta il flusso di dati tra CPU-DSP e si occupa di sincronizzarli.

Bene: se per ipotesi una GPU fosse in grado, opportunamente programmata con il SUO set di istruzioni, di elaborare un riverbero non si potrebbe fare la stessa cosa?

Ovviamente non mi aspetto che una GPU diventi miracolosamente in grado di fare qualunque tipo di elaborazione ne' tanto meno eseguire codice x86, ma magari ci sono alcuni compiti in cui potrebbe offrire delle prestazioni interessanti lasciando spazio alla CPU per altre cose.

Del resto i giochi 3D bene o male fanno la stessa cosa: fanno lavorare insieme CPU e GPU, e fanno in modo che i due processori si capiscano e lavorino sincronizzati. oppure no?   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> prendi ad esempio un plug-in VST (entro in ambito Windows, ma non fa differenza) che fa calcolare un riverbero audio ad un DSP presente su una scheda pci dedicata

 

vedi... alla fine abbiamo detto la stessa cosa.

si passa in blocco tutta l'elaborazione (di una sola funzione o di un algoritmo esteso e complesso) ad un processore esterno. ma non si può avere una forma di elaborazione che "rimbalza" da un processore all'altro

----------

## fikiz

certo, non pensavo di aver dato l'impressione di riferirmi ad una ipotetica macchina biprocessore CPU+GPU. Pensavo proprio alla GPU come processore esterno in supporto a compiti specifici non necessariamente legati alla sua funzione originale; credo che sarebbe una cosa interessante, oltre che utile.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> certo, non pensavo di aver dato l'impressione di riferirmi ad una ipotetica macchina biprocessore CPU+GPU. Pensavo proprio alla GPU come processore esterno in supporto a compiti specifici non necessariamente legati alla sua funzione originale; credo che sarebbe una cosa interessante, oltre che utile.

 

esiste già un progetto che fa quello che chiedi (sempre che abbia capito correttamente il tuo quesito) si chiama GPUFFTW: http://gamma.cs.unc.edu/GPUFFTW/

va da se che:

- la libreria è limitata alle funzionalità di una GPU e non oltre, quindi non è la panacea di tutti i mali

- è in fase di sviluppo quindi non supporta tutte le GPU possibili e immaginabili, ma solo quelle di fascia molto alta

- non sfrutta ancora tutte le potenzialità delle GPU supportate

ciò nonostante, i benchmarks sono impressionanti. ovviamente con una libreria per le fast Fourier transform non puoi farci tutto e oltre e pretendere pure il caffè   :Wink:  .

p.s.: se interessa, ho l'ebuild

----------

## fikiz

si', mi riferivo proprio a qualcosa di questo tipo. tra l'altro le applicazioni audio di FFT ne fanno a pacchi, e sarebbe davvero bello poter spostare il calcolo di queste sulla GPU.

Grazie per l'ebuild, ma non scrivo applicazioni di questo tipo. E poi, purtroppo   :Crying or Very sad:  , sono costretto a usare applicazioni commerciali per Windows.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> si', mi riferivo proprio a qualcosa di questo tipo. tra l'altro le applicazioni audio di FFT ne fanno a pacchi, e sarebbe davvero bello poter spostare il calcolo di queste sulla GPU.

 

considera però una cosa, il link che ti ho citato mostrano dei benchmarks con performance incredibili, ma si riferiscono alle schede video di fascia pro, in particolare alle nVIDIA Quadro di ultima generazione, le quali sono CPU con svariate decine di multicore e pipe lunghissime grazie alle quali si ottiene una capacità di calcolo 40 volte superiore alle CPU tradizionali e un accesso alla RAM 10 volte più veloce. Tutto questo però a patto di voler spendere diverse migliaia di euro (tra i 1.000€ e 6.000€ a seconda del modello), quindi non so quanto il gioco valga la candela, perchè con le schede grafiche di fascia più bassa non ci arrivi nemmeno lontanamente alle prestazioni sopra citate. Con quei soldi ti compri sicuramente un DSP dedicato e oltre.

----------

## mambro

http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?id=1678200&r=PI

----------

## fejfbo

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> p.s.: se interessa, ho l'ebuild

 

A me interessa quell'ebuild, sperimentiamo   :Smile: 

----------

